

How the macintosh got it's distintive look - ynd
http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=More_Like_A_Porsche.txt&sortOrder=Sort%20by%20Date&detail=medium

======
pasbesoin
I had a look at this, and then saw the link at the bottom to "He's Only in
Field Service".

[http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&s...](http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Hes_Only_in_Field_Service.txt&sortOrder=Sort%20by%20Date)

There is certainly a message in that about taking care of the customer, and
not making assumptions.

